# Critique my jumping position!



## RideroftheWind (Jul 15, 2009)

You are pretty good. Just try to open your hip angle a little and move you're seat a tad forwards and you'll be all set!


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks! I will try that


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's a little unnecessary to be leaning on your horses neck so much..especially since the jump is small. Also you back is kind of too arched try keeping it more flat and open your shoulders. There is no need to have your elbows pointed out like that either...keep them back and closer to your body. Your form is ok for eventing, but it's not really an equitation form. It's not really "pretty" enough...I don't know if that's the right way to put it, but I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

yay for looking up. I agree with opening your hip angle more. Try to keep your elbows in, so you may have to stretch your hands more up the neck (also when you open your hip angle your elbows won't get pushed out). You are correct to have your "elbows under you shoulder" so to speak. Your lower leg has ever so slightly crept back but it looks like your horse gave you a powerful effort.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll try all of your suggestions.


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

This is pretty good! Again, you need to open your hip angle and fix your release. Have your hands about halfway up your horse's neck and line your forearms alongside your horse's crest, rather than dropping your elbows. You have a nice solid base of support and seemily natural talent! Once you fix that^ up, your back will straighten out as you will not be so hunched up. 
Overall very nice though


----------



## wesgirl (Jan 26, 2010)

You have a nice heel and your leg position is pretty good (It may have slid back just a tiny bit). The major thing I would work on is to stretch up in the two-point, not hunch down. If you life your upper body, it will fix your elbows. The reason your elbows are pointed outward is because you are so close to his neck. (A little more, 2 or 3 inches, of release is also needed and will help the elbows as well). You are looking up with a flat back, which is good, however, I am a little concerned with your saddle. It looks a bit small for you. Your leg covers the whole flap.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Branded~ 

And thank you wesgirl. My saddle is too small for me. It's a pony saddle.. I got it about 3 or 4 years ago, and I need a new one, I know. I am working on that.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Pretty good! Just try not to lean on your horses neck quite so much, but other than that its great (-: x


----------

